# Huron Report



## Rednex (Nov 27, 2010)

Great day today on the Huron.Went 4 for 6.All casting plugs.Seen alot caught today as well.Get out there


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

useless thread without pics


----------



## Rednex (Nov 27, 2010)

LuckyChucky said:


> useless thread without pics


 Im very lucky i did not bring/forgot my camera.I took a dive on the last fish.I went completely under :yikes:.Boy you want to talk about a wakeup call :lol:.I had to laugh at myself.Afterwards


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Always looking for a good ole *******'s report. I'm gonna try tomorrow evening from the boat.


----------



## Flyhack (Jul 12, 2009)

You are lucky you didn't get hung up on a shopping cart or something worse.  Dangerous river sometimes. Did you keep fishing?


----------



## Rednex (Nov 27, 2010)

Flyhack said:


> You are lucky you didn't get hung up on a shopping cart or something worse.  Dangerous river sometimes. Did you keep fishing?


 I got my foot under a branch under the water.Im not real use to this river but i was Baptised today.With having a fish on and all fired up my next step was what it was :lol:.I left after that.Something i did noticed however.I was getting cold at the end.After the dive i was warm as could be .Adrenaline does wonders i guess :yikes:


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

actually thats an initial sign of hypothermia,gotta be careful.What plugs did you use anyway? usually dont do to well with them in the Huron this time of year,more of a bait fisherman myself


----------



## Rednex (Nov 27, 2010)

Another good day.Went 3 for 4.Talked to some others in a boat they got 5 today.Far as plugs goes i use ones that float.Hot n tots and a few other top secret ones .Freezer is getting pretty full .Need to call a few friends up


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

there is no top secret plugs ,Ive prolly fished with them all.Fishing seems to be improved there from what Ive recently heard though.Might have to give it a shot.Normally go north this time of year


----------



## Rednex (Nov 27, 2010)

LuckyChucky said:


> there is no top secret plugs ,Ive prolly fished with them all.Fishing seems to be improved there from what Ive recently heard though.Might have to give it a shot.Normally go north this time of year


 Go north .You will have to earn the steel here.Takes yrs of learning the river.I do have alot of friends here .I would myself head to the NE or NW if i could.Maybe the SW is i was hard up .


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

heh you have to earn them anywhere u go,I catch them consistantly from the Clinton enough to know a pressured fishery when I see it  but ya I might have to try the Huron again,havnt fished it in a couple years.Pretty nice little river for being in SE MI


----------



## Rednex (Nov 27, 2010)

Kinda of an off day yesterday.Only 1 for 3.Water is very clear.I talk to a few other guys that was getting them as well.Now you all have to face the COLD if you want them ,Good Luck


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Rednex said:


> Kinda of an off day yesterday.Only 1 for 3.Water is very clear.I talk to a few other guys that was getting them as well.Now you all have to face the COLD if you want them ,Good Luck


 I still haven't made it out. :sad: Cold has no effect on me, some people can't stand cold hands and fishing.


----------



## PikeCreek (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't have problem with cold hands its keeping my feet warm that is giving me a hard time. Hard to walk when you can't feel your feet after sitting in a boat for a few hours.


----------



## psycodad (Jul 17, 2004)

I have found that the 5mm neopene duck waders with felt inserts will keep your feet warm in a boat.


----------



## JoshuaBadura (Nov 11, 2010)

Went out this morning and went 0 for 2, tried floating a jig and bouncing the bottom with a wobble-glo. Had a hookup on both rigs. Guy next to me claimed he had three landed earlier around 8 or so. Definitely fighting the cold if you go from Huron out. :lol: Had ice in the guides all day. Headed back out on Sunday! Either dress warm, or fish harder.


----------



## SteelEFever04 (Apr 9, 2010)

Well im not a local or expert on the huron but heres my report for a dawn to dusk fishing excursion, i only fished 2 areas, about halfway from the dam to mouth and the dam and managed to get 1 "skipper" id say a 22in female, question, would that be considered a rainbow and not a steelhead because of the size? got em on a jig tipped with pink powerbait maggots. Talking to a guy that fishes the area more then i do i shouldve been there about a week ago after the big rain they got, he said he got 6 in 2 hrs from 8 to 12lbs! Pretty crazy that from the time i got there to the time i left the river dropped probably close to a foot, a rock i was standing on in the morning had about 4ft of water infront of it at first and end of the day there was maybe a ft so theres a little mental picture of the change. So im gonna plan the next trip right after a rain or some kind of precipation. Dont know how much more rain well be getting if any so im wondering does a good snowfall make a good difference in the water level? Oh ya i was very surprised to be the only fisherman at the dam today ive never seen that before, and the reason i went there was a friend of my dads that fishes there religiously said theyve been getting some nice fish around the dam. Fished there maybe 2 hrs seeing there was no other fisherman figured there was probably a reason!?


----------



## Rednex (Nov 27, 2010)

SteelEFever04 said:


> Well im not a local or expert on the huron but heres my report for a dawn to dusk fishing excursion, i only fished 2 areas, about halfway from the dam to mouth and the dam and managed to get 1 "skipper" id say a 22in female, question, would that be considered a rainbow and not a steelhead because of the size? got em on a jig tipped with pink powerbait maggots. Talking to a guy that fishes the area more then i do i shouldve been there about a week ago after the big rain they got, he said he got 6 in 2 hrs from 8 to 12lbs! Pretty crazy that from the time i got there to the time i left the river dropped probably close to a foot, a rock i was standing on in the morning had about 4ft of water infront of it at first and end of the day there was maybe a ft so theres a little mental picture of the change. So im gonna plan the next trip right after a rain or some kind of precipation. Dont know how much more rain well be getting if any so im wondering does a good snowfall make a good difference in the water level? Oh ya i was very surprised to be the only fisherman at the dam today ive never seen that before, and the reason i went there was a friend of my dads that fishes there religiously said theyve been getting some nice fish around the dam. Fished there maybe 2 hrs seeing there was no other fisherman figured there was probably a reason!?


 Water lev is everything.I hit the river hard today and not much to show for it.0 for 1 .Levs are dropping big time today.That wont help much for a winter push.We might have to wait untill we get some rain or spring.If you dont see guys down at the dam that kinda tells ya something.


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

I haven't had much luck this year at all. Everytime I hear good reports, I get shut out or 1. (2 for the year) Guess I have to learn a bit more about the river. Was out today and had the lip fall out of a rapala reeling it in. Seriously something is tell me to take up knitting.


----------



## Rednex (Nov 27, 2010)

Elk5012 said:


> I haven't had much luck this year at all. Everytime I hear good reports, I get shut out or 1. (2 for the year) Guess I have to learn a bit more about the river. Was out today and had the lip fall out of a rapala reeling it in. Seriously something is tell me to take up knitting.


 So what your saying is that your becoming a Fly Guy .Yarns, Feathers, ohh boy :lol:.jking Elf


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Elf, Are you kidding me? I only use ugly stiks, do they make a fly rod?


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Elk5012 said:


> Elf, Are you kidding me? I only use ugly stiks, do they make a fly rod?


Yes they do! I recently sold one.


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Rednex said:


> So what your saying is that your becoming a Fly Guy .Yarns, Feathers, ohh boy :lol:.jking Elf


 No, actual knitting, I could make me a hat and gloves while sitting on the river heck maybe a blanket too the way I've been fishing. It's got to get better for me soon. Who knows any secrets let me know.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Once the water temps get this low the fish won't try to jump the coffer in low water. They just don't have the energy for it. You won't find as many fish below the coffer, in fast water, in the cold weather. The fish are settling into the slower moving deep holes now, to ride out the winter.


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Steelmon said:


> Once the water temps get this low the fish won't try to jump the coffer in low water. They just don't have the energy for it. You won't find as many fish below the coffer, in fast water, in the cold weather. The fish are settling into the slower moving deep holes now, to ride out the winter.


 Sounds like I need to take a boat ride up and down the river and find some "holes" something has got to work.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

The same thing happens in the Grand. They'll continue to trickle in but won't go up the ladder until the water warms.


----------



## pdp3 (Oct 21, 2009)

i am going in the am pics hopefully to come


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Heat wave coming this weekend. It's going to ge above freezing for a couple days :lol:. 

What a messed up year :rant:.

One good thing about the low water is that it concentrates the fish in the deepest holes. That can be a plus, if you find one of those holes.


----------



## Rednex (Nov 27, 2010)

Water levs are dropping back to the same old BS.But water is clear more then it has been all yr.I can see 4 ft down np.I think they are getting rdy for the snow then the run off.Im sure it will be mud by late saturday or sunday


----------

